# PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

					Die PCGH 10/2016 wartet mit zwei Praxis-Specials zu optimaler Kühlung sowie Großbild-Gaming auf. Tests und Marktübsichten gibt's von Titan X, RX 470/460 und GTX 1060, Sockel-2011-Platinen, günstigen Tastaturen, Pascal-GPUs im Notebook und vielem mehr. Auf DVD: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (3. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Der Kommentar auf Seite 28 trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf jedoch kommt diese Einsicht zu spät und wer brachiale Rohleistung will der kauft sie sich trotzdem! Wenn man das Geld hat würde ich das auch tun!
Ansonsten blättere ich erstmal noch durch bevor ich alles Lese!


----------



## spawa93 (3. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Mann kann pcgh nicht im Browser lesen, wenn man kein Abo hat? Wo liegt dann der Sinn, einzelne Ausgaben zu kaufen?


----------



## phila_delphia (4. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Liebes PCGH Team! Danek für das Heft! Danke auch, dass man als Printabonent nicht weit hinter den Onlineabonenten zurück liegt. Bei mir war die PCGH gestern im Briefkasten. Danke!

Auf Raffs Kommentar habe ich auch schon gemailt. 

Grüße

phila


----------



## Kaimikaze (5. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Hoffe mein Heft kommt morgen, wenn nicht werde ich sengend und plündernd Richtung Fürth ziehen...


----------



## ile (5. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Die evga 1060 noch mit altem BIOS getestet, warum das denn?!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Einige Hersteller aktualisieren ihr BIOS öfter als der durchschnittliche Geek seine Unterwäsche wechselt.  Diese Marktübersicht hat wegen vieler Zwischen-Updates (-> alte, wenngleich zeitaufwendige Messungen in die Mülltonne) doppelt so lange gedauert wie ein "normaler" Test. Sprich: Ich habe bis zur letzten Minute mit der neuesten Software nachgemessen, damit das Heft trotz Druck- und Auslieferungslatenz auf dem aktuellen Stand ist. Im Falle von EVGA habe ich jedoch keine Benachrichtung erhalten, dass es ein Update gibt. Welche Karte meinst du denn, die SC oder die Non-SC? Und woran erkennst du, dass das BIOS "alt" ist? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## rhalin (6. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Wird es noch einen Test der/einer RX 470 8G geben?
Die fehlt mir leider im Heft zur endgültigen Kaufentscheidung


----------



## Shooter (6. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Also ich checks grad irgendwie nicht, Sorry! 

Würde gerne mal ne Zeitschrift von  euch lesen, aber wie wo was finde ich sie jetzt bzw kaufe ich sie? 
Möchte jetzt erstmal nicht direkt nen Abo machen, kann man sie auch vor Ort hier in nem normalen Kiosk finden? 

Interessiert mich schon, so lange registriert doch nie wirklich gecheckt


----------



## ile (6. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Einige Hersteller aktualisieren ihr BIOS öfter als der durchschnittliche Geek seine Unterwäsche wechselt.  Diese Marktübersicht hat wegen vieler Zwischen-Updates (-> alte, wenngleich zeitaufwendige Messungen in die Mülltonne) doppelt so lange gedauert wie ein "normaler" Test. Sprich: Ich habe bis zur letzten Minute mit der neuesten Software nachgemessen, damit das Heft trotz Druck- und Auslieferungslatenz auf dem aktuellen Stand ist. Im Falle von EVGA habe ich jedoch keine Benachrichtung erhalten, dass es ein Update gibt. Welche Karte meinst du denn, die SC oder die Non-SC? Und woran erkennst du, dass das BIOS "alt" ist?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Naja, die SC wurde vor paar Wochen schon mit nem neuen BIOS versorgt, das sehr deutlich leiser sein soll und Semi passiv nachliefert. Und ist halt wirklich schon länger her, deswegen hat es mich gewundert.


----------



## CloudPS (7. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Im Falle von EVGA habe ich jedoch keine Benachrichtung erhalten, dass es ein Update gibt. Welche Karte meinst du denn, die SC oder die Non-SC? Und woran erkennst du, dass das BIOS "alt" ist?


http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-1060-BIOS-Update-Single-Fan-Models-Only-m2520978.aspx
Das Update gibts seit 6 Wochen, es gilt für beide Karten und man erkennt es daran, dass bei eurem alten Bios sich die Lüfter im Leerlauf drehen, was sie mit dem neuen nicht tun.  Die SC wird dadurch auch leiser und wärmer, da der Lüfter nicht mehr so hochdreht.


----------



## weizenleiche (7. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Mal eine Frage, hoffe ich bin hier damit richtig. Wie kommt es dazu das  die GTX1060 auf der Seite 14 in der unteren Tabelle bei 59,7°C  Grafikchip und 33,4°C Slotblech 2.025 Mhz taktet und in der oberen  Tabelle bei 59,7°C Grafikchip und 35,6°C Slotblech 2.012 Mhz? Es scheint  hier zur Berechnung nicht nur die Temperatur des Grafikchips genutzt zu  werden, sonst müsste die Karte ja beide male gleich takten.


----------



## DerLachs (7. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Vielen Dank für den Test der GTX 1060 und RX 480-Customs. Raff, würdest du die Asus Strix RX 480 empfehlen, sofern man bereit ist, das Temperaturtarget im Wattman anzupassen?


----------



## Schrotti (7. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Ich würde gerne was zur Ausgabe schreiben aber ich habe noch kein Exemplar und das als Abonnent.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Das kommt schon mal vor, ich habe diese Ausgabe auch erst gestern / dienstags erhalten, üblicherweise ist sie bereits den Samstag davor da. Es ist auch schon mal vorgekommen dass sie erst Freitags darauf kam, wenn auch selten. Ein Exemplar ist auch mal gar nicht angekommen oder der Postbote fand die print zu interessant um sie nicht einzustecken, keine Ahnung. Auf Anfrage hatte ich da aber problemlos eine Nachlieferung erhalten.
Ich schätze mal das alles hat eher was mit der Performance der Post zu tun als mit dem Auslieferer der Print.


----------



## Schrotti (9. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Das kommt schon mal vor? Ich glaube der Bote ist selbst Fan denn es ist schon das dritte mal dieses Jahr .

Aber Ersatz ist ja unterwegs.


----------



## Alreech (10. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

Den praxisnahen VR Test macht PC Games Hardware mit Elite Dangerous auf einem Rechner mit:
• Processor: Intel Core i7-4790K 
• Memory: 8 GB RAM
• Graphics: Nvidia GTX 970 mit 3,5GB 

Laut Frontier sind die Mindestanforderungen:
Many of you have been asking about the minimum system requirements for VR in Elite Dangerous, including Horizons, so here they are:

• Processor: Intel Core i7-3770K Quad Core CPU or better / AMD FX 4350 Quad Core CPU or better
• Memory: 16 GB RAM
• Graphics: Nvidia GTX 980 with 4GB or better

PC Games Hardware testet das Spiel mit maximalen Detail auf einem PC der nur halb soviel RAM hat wie empfohlen auf einer Karte die langsamer ist.
Und stellt dann fest das die Leistung nicht reicht...
Praxisnah wäre es jetzt z.B. die Details runter zu drehen, bis das Spiel spielbar ist.
Praxisnah wäre es auch statt der 970er andere Karten wie die 1060 oder RX 480 zu testen oder das RAM aufzustocken.


Bewertet wurde übrigens die FPS Leistung in den Stationen. In den Stationen hält sich der Spieler aber nur selten auf, und die Stationen haben extrem viele Modelle.
Ein realitätsnaher Test sollte eher in den Kampfgebieten und den Gebieten mit Rohstoff Abbau stattfinden. Dort hält sich der Spieler längere Zeit auf, und die Asteroiden fordern die Hardware (unzählige Objekte mit Schatten) auch sehr.

So bestätigt der Praxisnahe Test von PC Games Hardware nur das man mit einem System das unter den Mindestanforderungen des Herstellers liegt in bestimmten Fällen zu wenig FPS hat...


----------



## Dedde (12. September 2016)

*AW: PCGH 10/2016: Großbild-Zocken, GPU-Boost-Reserven erhöhen, Titan X, 15x GTX 1060 und RX 480 u.v.m. DVD-Plus: Sins of a Solar Empire - Rebellion*

bekommt ihr eig keine neuen 1080er mehr rein? da gibts noch einige die getestet werden sollten  übrigens fand ich die ersteindruck videos absolut super, wäre cool wenns da in zukunft mehr geben würde


----------

